# Need help identifying Flightliner



## Sven (Apr 24, 2018)

A funny thing happened on my way to New Orleans..I stopped off west of Richmond and acquired this , what I believe is a Flightliner, as well as two Frankenschwiins and a mystery bike. I have a few questions.

1)Could someone tell me the year and if it a J C Higgins or Sears. Serial number MUD502 46800Y /  139093
This bike, as you can tell has been painted over. the wheels are after market from China and Taiwan



 

 



2) Is this the correct quill stem and handlebars? I know the grips are not


 

 

3) Is this thing under the lower bearing cup for a truss bar?



And my last questiin for the moment..This front end was mounted to one of the Frankenschwinns...
4)Is this  handlebar and forkset from a female Spaceliner.

 

 



Anyway thanks taking the time to look and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 25, 2018)

Sven:
Based on a catalog reprint, you have an example of "the most advanced-looking, Futuramic-styled bikes of 1959!" It's a J.C. Higgins "Fully Equipped Flightliner." It is distinguished by a combination of these features: 1) sculptured tank with hooded dual headlight, 2) triangular motif on chain guard, 3) bent frame on rear rack, and 4) front rack. Note that the front rack is missing, but the bracket remains at the crown of the fork. Obviously, the saddle is new. Original saddle was black with white piping around the edge and a chrome rail along the rear. Fenders and frame on rear rack were chromed. Original paint was "opalescent metallic red" with white tank and trim on chainguard and rear rack. Tires were 26 X 1.75 whitewalls.
Have fun, Andy


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2018)

_*DISREGARD>>>Found my answers . Thanks to the  C.A.B.E. **archives** , as well as the  1958 {PAGE 306 } & 1959 { PAGE 312 } Sears Wishbook website *_


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2018)

*THANKS ANDY! *I MUST HAVE BEEN TYPING MY LAST RESPONSE AS YOU WERE SENDING YOURS


----------



## BrentP (Apr 25, 2018)

Here's something to aspire to if you're doing a resto.

http://www.nostalgic.net/1958-j-c-higgins-flightliner


----------



## Sven (Apr 25, 2018)

BrentP said:


> Here's something to aspire to if you're doing a resto.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/1958-j-c-higgins-flightliner
> 
> View attachment 794990



Brent, that is a very cherry ride. I am gonna give it a detailing and a better paint job later on.  It cost me $45....I put air in the tires and have been cruising the neighborhoodSo many bike projects...life is good


----------

